# d140 breaking deck belt



## joneill58 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all, I have a John Deere D140 that keeps breaking the deck belt, All the bearings and pulleys look good, Run the mower for about 10 minutes and snap, Breaks the belt, Have double checked the belt routing, Any idea's. Thanks John


----------

